# Nw Mng?



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Anyone interested in getting together in the Muskegon area? Pipe in and we will get something together, even if it is only a few of us again.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

I am in, anytime is fine!

Rick


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

I'd be up for it. Fishing should be heating up shortly, perhaps a peir outting?

Just a thought.

Mitch


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Seeing I couldn't make the last one I would like to meet some of you guys.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

A fishing outing would be great!! With deer season going on/coming up, does anyone have any dates in mind? Maybe we could do some fishing during the day and meet at Sports Page in N. Muskegon for dinner and beverage...... Maybe a day in December would be best for all.... Toss some ideas out and we will go from there!! I am pheasant hunting Nov. 8 and deer hunting the next 2 weekends after that. Then again, maybe a food and beverage gathering on a Thursday would work for starters?


----------



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

Let me know when and where.

Hey Hunter333... what the hescks up with the invite for the 8th?? or should I say the lack of an invite. Ain't we hunt'in buddies any more


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Wasnt my invite to make, not my show. I am not going to make it anyway, too much to move and not enough time to do it....


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Now that the gun season is over for the most part, maybe we can get a MNG organized for the BEST side of the state. Any thoughts?


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I would be interested in dinner and a drink if the date works out. I would like to meet some of you guys that fish up my way in the summer.


----------

